# The 3rd Sherlock Holmes in the 21st Century - 5 stars



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The 3rd Sherlock Holmes in the 21st Century (Immortal Holmes)

Sherlock Holmes didn't die when he plunged down the Reichenbach Falls. He turned out to be unkillable, and is still with us to this very day, travelling the world and delving into all its most confounding cases. But these are not merely ordinary crimes -- supernatural forces are at work. In "The Hunters and the Hunted" Holmes is confronted with a deadly insect swarm in Kenya ... but what is directing the creatures toward their victims? In "Above the Boulevards" a powerful and mysterious vigilante is protecting women on the streets of Paris. And in "The Crimewave" Holmes is called back urgently to his beloved native London. And he no longer has Watson by his side -- so here's your chance to make the journey with him.

Read a 5-star review of Book 3 in this series

_"I would read an entire novel of modern-day Holmes from Tony Richards" - Flames Rising.
"Richards is a master" - RT Book Reviews.
"A terrific author. A unique and eloquent voice" - John Pelan.
"One of today's great masters of dark fiction, a hell of a writer" - Horror World.
"Man, can this guy write. He has the power to introduce you all over again to the pleasures of reading good prose" - Ed Gorman.
"For the sheer pleasure of reading a story by a master of the art, he is hard to beat" - Black Static magazine.
"An amazing voice" - James A. Moore.
"Tony Richards always turns in a first-class story" - Ronald Chetwynd-Hayes._

*Tony Richards is the author of novels from Tor Books, Pan Macmillan, and Eos/HarperCollins, with his latest two - 'Tropic of Darkness' and 'Under the Ice' - now out from Pocket Books and Samhain Publishing. He's additionally seen published over 100 short stories, with his work appearing in Alfred Hitchcock's Mystery Magazine, Asimov's SF, The Magazine of Fantasy and Science Fiction, Weird Tales and numerous anthologies including Best New Horror. Widely traveled, he often sets his fiction in locations he has visited. His self-published ebooks include the Immortal Sherlock Holmes tales, and a series of supernatural thrillers set in the fictional town of Raine's Landing, Massachusetts.*

All his work on Kindle, self-published and conventionally published, can be accessed HERE.

And here is the link to the other books in his Immortal Holmes series.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello again, Tony, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Last week, there was a 24-hour launch event on Bitten by Books for 'Dark Arcanum: Uncanny Tales of Sherlock Holmes.' Many of the authors who had contributed a story took part, including myself. Here's the link: http://www.bittenbybooks.com/49346/49346/


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That terrific writer of suspense, Ed Gorman, has posted glowing reviews of 2 of my short story collections - one of them available on Kindle -- on his blog, as well as publishing an interview with me. Click here:
http://newimprovedgorman.blogspot.com/2011/12/pro-file-tony-richards.html


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I might even ask Ed to be my next guest blogger, if he has the time.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy 2012, everyone!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There are interviews with me and several other Holmes authors in the new _Journey Planet _ efanzine:
http://efanzines.com/JourneyPlanet/JourneyPlanet11.pdf


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm starting work on some new Holmes stories tomorrow, beginning with one set in Tokyo.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've recently been blogging about all 16 of my self-published titles on Kindle:
http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And I published the latest one just last week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm just completing a new novel to show to my agent. Should be done by Friday. And, after what is hopefully going to be a restful weekend, and can start preparing new stuff to put on Kindle come Monday morning.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All the covers in the _Holmes_ series are my own work, btw.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The other covers are by Paul Lowe, Paul Mudie, and especially Steve Upham.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can follow me on Facebook here: http://on.fb.me/GEhADj


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've been talking about the process of writing a short story on my blog: http://raineslanding.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There'll be more Holmes on the way fairly soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Except that other things have kept getting in the way just lately. Certainly some new stuff will appear later on this year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Meanwhile, there are more collections of mine going onto Kindle all the time.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But the 3 Sherlock Holmes collections remain my best sellers on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just check out the review for the first book (click on the yellow Holmes cover below).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Another week, another bump.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Sherlock lives!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Jubilee! (Shame about the weather).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Viva Sherlock Holmes!!!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Sherlock Holmes is supporting the England soccer team this week. Huzzah!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All 3 of my Holmes collections have been reformatted for better, easier, more civilized reading.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Sherlock Holmes is cold and damp. Blast this perfidious British weather!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My self-published ebooks are selling 10 times the number in the US that they sell in the UK, and so thanks to all of my American readers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Although curiously enough, I've started doing better in the UK the past couple of weeks.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My books on Kindle are starting to get reviews. It's been a long wait (18 months or so) but mostly worth it: http://amzn.to/m4ihme


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A 4th Holmes book is coming very soon!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm just finishing up the last story.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Once again, I bring this fine book to your attention.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here it is again!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And again!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Buy now, while stocks last!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Book 4 is now out (see my signature below).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A spiffing Halloween read.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All the stories in my four Holmes collections -- with the exception of 'The House of Blood' in _More Sherlock Holmes in the 21st Century_ -- are original to KDP and can only be read on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Perfect reading for these dark and chilly evenings.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And they just keep getting darker and chillier, confound it!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Don't miss the chance to take a look at these excellent stories.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There'll doubtless be more Holmes tales on Kindle next year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And I'm looking forward to writing them.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Free all day Monday 10th.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

What could be better at Xmas than some quality time spent with Sherlock Holmes?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Holidays to all my readers, and to everyone on Kindleboards!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a great 2013, everyone!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Liven it up with some modern Sherlock Holmes!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A fifth book will be out on Kindle later this year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll get to those new stories when I have the time ... see my blog to find out what I'm up to at the moment.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's Holmes III again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Book #5 will be out later this year. Meanwhile, there's this one to enjoy.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here's that chance again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Viva Sherlock Holmes!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

He's still around.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And still very much kicking.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Kicking the bad guys, that is.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There are 4 books in this series, with more to come.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance -- long overdue.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Sherlock Holmes just keeps on going.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's a chance to take a look at all 4 books at once.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just back from vacation ... tanned, fit, and ready for more Kindleboarding.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And more writing too ... I've almost finished my newest novel.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm working hard, producing new fiction, which will be on Kindle soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Meanwhile, there's this and much more -- see below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to give these books a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many thanks to those readers who've been buying the complete set recently.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to give these books a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My long-running website, richardsreality.com, has just been completely updated. There's a better Photo Gallery, a massively expanded Art Gallery with over a dozen new paintings and drawings by M. Wayne Miller and Steve Upham, a new interview conducted by award-winning author Ed Gorman, a complete list of my available ebooks, both from major publishers and self-published, and news of my latest novels and collections.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just back from a terrific short break by a Mediterranean bay ... and now I’ve blogged about it, with photos (see the link in my signature, below).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

News of my latest novels and collections is up on my blog. Use the link below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've a new novel _and_ a new collection of short stories due out very soon. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Free today.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Now only 99c ... not free, but the next best thing.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A very Happy 2014 to all my readers ... and potential ones.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Wishing everyone a Terrific 2014!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Enjoy yourselves, live out your dreams, and read loads of ebooks.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

These are not excerpts, as one reviewer claims. They are full-length stories that have been enjoyed by thousands.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A new novel is on the way in a couple of months. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've yet another new novel -- a vampire epic this time -- due out in September 2014. More info about it on my blog. Meanwhile, there's this, and plenty more to keep you busy reading. Enjoy!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there's even more books news due soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's news of a couple of forthcoming new novels on Kindle on my blog. See below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Contracts now signed ... I'll be blogging about the new novel soon. And yes, it _will_ be on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

News now up: http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More of my full-length novels and shorter fiction are due soon on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Scanning and formatting them right now.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just back from a really good one-week vacation, having had my original one scuppered by the French air-traffic control strike. There's more book news to come, and I'll be featuring it on my blog -- http://raineslanding.blogspot.com -- very soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there's a brand-new novel out on Kindle next week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my self-published e-books are on sale for 99c until the end of August, including 2 long collections, a brand-new haunted hotel novel, and 3 full-length novels in my Raine's Landing supernatural adventure series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And now the sale is continuing through September.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale is done for the Raine's Landing series, but not for Complete Holmes.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That's still the case.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More 99c fiction will be online next year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More news about Holmes due soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There'll be a new collection of mine on Kindle in just a couple of days.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More new fiction is due on Kindle soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A publisher is now looking at these stories, and so this might be one of your last chances to buy them for this kind of price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's a big selection of my work on Kindle, in a wide variety of genres. And much of it has previously appeared in print, and so has been through the filter of having been checked out and approved by a professional editor. The full list is on my website ... see below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've extended the sale for a few days, but you're now drinking at the Last Chance Saloon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

No sale now, but minimum price, like a good deal of my fiction on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Or you can get the complete 13 stories in one Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's your choice which route you go.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But do read all these stories.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This collection is available to read for free on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Yep, you can read the whole thing for free, with my compliments.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That is true of much of my work on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including some full-length novels.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There are new eBooks of mine appearing all the time, And not just Sherlock either.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy New Year to all at KBoards.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many of my longer books are currently on sale. Including all 13 of these stories in one book.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That won't last much longer ... so take advantage.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This is pretty much your last chance.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've decided to keep the special offer going for a while longer. And most of my other eBooks on Amazon Kindle are already at minimum price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Great news. The Special Offer is still on for all my self-published eBooks.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including all these modern Sherlock Holmes tales in one volume.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A very happy 2018 to everyone at KBoards!


----------

